
Futurebox, lightbox without the javascript and target pseudo-class - ahrjay
http://www.thecssninja.com/css/futurebox3
======
IgorPartola
Nice hack, but the semantics are all wrong now. I wouldn't want to make that
trade off.

~~~
Dylanfm
Easy enough to make it better, if you want to.

It would be cool to see what can be done with CSS transitions upon open and
close.

